
Open sourcing a Flutter mobile app for SMBs/MSMEs - richadataverma
https://medium.com/@richaverma8792/open-sourcing-tallyassist-a-mobile-business-app-for-msmes-1927a31276db
======
richadataverma
The codebase can be used to create invoicing apps, business dashboards in
Flutter.

